# Rice & Squirrel in the BGCP



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I had about 14-15 squirrels in the freezer from the last few days of hunting season so I decided to throw em in the crock pot. 

I put 2 packages of Lipton Onion Soup mix/water, garlic salt, crushed red pepper, Slap Ya Mama, garlic powder, and onion powder in the Big Green Crock Pot with the squirrel on high. After about 5 hours, I de-boned the squirrel and added about 6 cups of rice. I let the rice cook fer another 2 hours in the mixture. It turned out pretty good and folks at worked think it "tasted like chicken"....Enjoy the :takephoto


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

I love tree rat chili, delish.


----------

